# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Μικροσυσκευές Κουζίνας >  Thermomix αποσυναρμολόγηση ρότορα - φτερωτής

## pgs

Η μητέρα μου έχει ένα Thermomix 3300.

wm_3300.jpg

Καθώς το δούλευε ακουγότανε υπερβολικός θόρυβος.
Σε κάποια στιγμή 'ζεστάθηκε και σταμάτησε να γυρνάει' όπως μου είπε.
Αργότερα, κρύο, το έβαλα και γύρναγε το μοτέρ κανονικά και μου ακούστηκε πιο θορυβώδες από το φυσιολογικό. Πιθανότατα θα χειροτερέψει λόγω περαιτέρω φθοράς ρουλεμάν, λέω...

Το άνοιξα λοιπόν με σκοπό να αλλάξω τα ρουλεμάν...αλλά ρουλέμάν ΔΕΝ ΒΛΕΠΩ!!
Και δεν μπορώ να αποσυναρμολογήσω και το ρότορα, η πλαστική φτερωτή λες και είναι κολλημένη στο μεταλλικό άξονα του μοτέρ!!
Στη φωτό φαίνεται ο ρότορας με τη φτερωτή και τη βάση:

DSC-0163 - B.jpg

Καμιά συμβουλή πώς να τα αποσυναρμολογήσω (χωρίς να τα διαλύσω);
Μπας και είναι βιδωτή η φτερωτή;
(μα καλά, είναι δυνατόν να μην έχει ρουλεμάν; )

Κοιτάξτε τα εξαρτήματα (η εικόνα είναι από κιτ επισκευής), άρα όντως δεν έχει ρουλεμάν????!!!

thermomix_motor_assembly.jpg

----------


## andyferraristi

Κουζινέτα δεν είναι αυτά που διακρίνονται επάνω και κάτω αριστρερά ???

----------


## pgs

Όχι, απλοί  μεταλλικοί δακτύλιοι είναι:
DSC-0167.jpg

----------


## nyannaco

> Όχι, απλοί  μεταλλικοί δακτύλιοι είναι:


Αυτό είναι τα κουζινέτα!

----------


## pgs

Α, νόμιζα ότι κουζινέτα είναι ρουλεμάν με θήκη γιατί αυτό μου έβγαλε το google.
Γράψτε λάθος  :Blushing: , άρα κουζινέτα είναι.

* Τελικά ήταν βιδωτή η φτερωτή, την ξεβίδωσα δεξιόστροφα!*

Το πιο καταπληκτικό; Όντως δεν υπάρχει ίχνος από ρουλεμάν, απλώς ο άξονας του μοτέρ περιστρέφεται μέσα σε μεταλλικές δακτυλίους (μάλλον τα κουζινέτα)!!!
Και μιλάμε για ένα πανάκριβο μίξερ!

Δηλαδή ενώ σε ένα άλλο μοτέρ απλά θα άλλαζα τα ρουλεμάν, εδώ...<<απλά>>...θα πρέπει να....αλλάξω μοτέρ!
Εκτός αν ήμουνα τορναδόρος οπότε κάτι θα έκανα...

----------


## jim clarinetist

Μήπως έβρισκες κουζινέτα στη Σπύρου Πάτση και δεν αλλάξεις το μοτέρ??? Πάρτο στο χέρι και πήγαινε σε κάποιο μαγαζί που φτιάχνει μοτέρ.

----------

